# sold my g4



## verlorenengel (Nov 27, 2002)

And now using my windows box..


All I can say is.. windows rocks for warez.


----------



## Erix (Nov 27, 2002)

So are you happy or sad because of this?


----------



## adambyte (Nov 27, 2002)

So, let me get this straight: verlorenengel switched platforms simply because it's easier to find pirated software for Windows?

Does anybody else find this somewhat depressing?


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2002)

well, i have good friend who bought a pc instead of a mac for that reason. he drools over my osx but then rationalizes to himself how much more fun it is to pirate on a pc.  

(the funny thing is he is always asking me how to work certain software that i have never even heard of  )


----------



## Langley (Nov 27, 2002)

I love my G4!  but not the fact I purchased all my software.

I have a PC and I can't even remember the last time I spent a single $ in software.  

Should I feel guilty for my money saving ways???


----------



## adambyte (Nov 27, 2002)

Guilty? I guess so. I mean, I wouldn't hand a single dime over to Microsoft, but the makers of Windowshade X got their $7 from my mom. If you use something, and like it, don't programmers deserve compensation for their work?

Next thing you know, you'll see a bum on the street holding a sign, "Will code for food."


----------



## Langley (Nov 27, 2002)

True>>>>But it's hard to resist the temptation because as I user I feel far removed from the idiologoical world.  It's hard to fork out big$ when you know your mate will give you a copy.

Would you say no? really.......


----------



## Dusky (Nov 27, 2002)

> sold my g4 And now using my windows box.. All I can say is.. windows rocks for warez.



When it was time to replace my Performa 6200, I  wanted a computer that would come with CDRW capabilities.  That meant...  PC.  I had an HP for a couple of months, or was it just one?  Anyway, I just couldn't get myself used to it.  Being online was no longer something I'd enjoy, for in the past I'd spend a lot of time visiting mac sites.  

Fortunately, the monitor malfunctioned, so I had a legitimate excuse to return it.  It was replaced with an Indigo iMac.  I had come to I realize that the Mac way was the only way.

Return to us in a month or two, and share your sentiments.  I'm curious to see if someone who digs macs, to the point of being a member of a mac discussion forum, can get over them with ease.


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2002)

so Dusky, you're saying that there is still a price to be paid for free?  

Langley, perhaps it seems easier to rationalize piracy in the pc world since there are probably enough other consumers who have a moral value system that won't allow them to deprive a developer of their compensation. in the mac wolrd we need to support our developers and show our appreciation because there just aren't enough 'other people' in our community to make up for the ones who don't feel they hve to pay. if we don't support our developers, then they won't bother to support us.


----------



## plastic (Nov 27, 2002)

Getting a PC is the biggest regret of my life. Though OS X is getting on my nerves sometimes, but it is not as bad a the PC. 

My point of view. Don't flame me for it. I just cannot "connect" with a PC. Therefore  that makes me a Mac person.


----------



## Langley (Nov 27, 2002)

Ed Spruiell,

I'm not trying to rationalise anything. piracy is wrong>>>I bet an upstanding citizen like you has never burnt software ever 

I'm not saying it's ok to pirate on the PC platform.  I used to be a PC user and since 'switching' to Mac YES i do feel a moral obligation to purchase I software>>>>and I do.  It's just when I was I PC user it seemed ok cause I had little 'understand' and 'respect' for peoples hard work.


----------



## verlorenengel (Nov 28, 2002)

Actually I loved my mac.
I sold it to buy a motorbike.

I will buy a mac again in a year or two, the current crop of processors run apps that I use poorly.

I had a dual ghz machine and I found these things frustrating:
Internet Explorer was dog slow.
Every other competing browser kind of sucked in some way or another.

Entourage was dog slow.
Mail.app eventually became slow (lots and lots of emails - IMAP server).

The menus I found to be pretty slow and unresponsive also.

Then there is the terminal - it's pretty slow for a terminal 


I have had a mac since OSX was first released- starting with a dual 500 -> then to a dual 1ghz.


I will not buy another mac until apple changes to another chip manufacturer or motorola does something spectacular with clock speeds.

FYI I had 1GB ram.

So yeah, comparatively to a windows equivelant machine, or even "lesser" machine, windows ran the software I use quicker.
(Surfing, Email and Terminal).


Hopefully Apple will have killer hardware by 2003, and hopefully they do.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## adambyte (Nov 28, 2002)

lol. Oi sheesh, is that real? Buahahaha... And here I thought I was just kidding...


----------



## boi (Nov 30, 2002)

have fun swimming through porno ads and other such crappiness. i'll stick to my classy pirating ^_~.


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

Hmm... Is there a reason that people feel more obligated to buy software for the Macintosh than for the PC? I mean, of course there simply are more Windows users, so there are more places to find warez and it's generally easier, too. I also don't want to say that Mac users are 'better' than Windows users in that way. But I do think that generally Mac software just feels more familiar. It fits its operating system better. There are many Windows applications that bend the Windows GUI (or GUI guidelines in General). Maybe this could be a reason?


----------



## cabbage (Dec 1, 2002)

>>windows rocks for warez.
i guess you're looking in the wrong places for MAC stuff.  The is plenty out there


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cabbage _
> *>>windows rocks for warez.
> i guess you're looking in the wrong places for MAC stuff.  The is plenty out there *



I can't help but agree with Cabbage, Limewire is "GREAT" but shhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret right...


----------



## Meltdown (Dec 20, 2002)

Fryke,

I think that Mac users really love their macs unlike pc users do. I used to be an Atari user and their userbase was very devoted too. I never hear pc users say ' i love my pc'
Every day i use my Macs i'm amazed what they can do with no problems at all. I think this explaines why we are more enclined to pay for our software to keep all this wonderfull stuff going. The alternative is to go to 'the dark side' ;-)


----------



## verlorenengel (Dec 20, 2002)

After two months without a mac I'm f*cking sick of PCs.
I regret selling my mac, but I look forward to buying a new one in 2004, or 2003. Depending how long I can last.


----------



## Meltdown (Dec 20, 2002)

Why this sudden change of hart? I thought Macs were to slow for you?
One thing i learned is that while the Mac is maybe slower than Pc, the actual workflow is much faster on the Mac. You get much more done in a given time without the headaches of dealing with windblows downtime.


----------



## verlorenengel (Dec 21, 2002)

Heh.
As slow as OSX is, its still better than anything on PC.

But, I would like to think that OSX will be quicker in a years time, on better hardware etc.


----------



## Langley (Dec 21, 2002)

*



			the actual workflow is much faster on the Mac.[/Meltdown]
		
Click to expand...

*


> This is true>>>>It's not the fastest top speed of a race car that wins the race, it's the fastest average speed.


----------



## slur (Dec 25, 2002)

I have the best of both worlds: A Dual-867 Mac for real work and a 600MHz DIY Athlon PC for games and cross-platform development. I find the Dual-867 to be acceptably fast running Internet Explorer, and the blazing speed of Mozilla proves that the problem is Explorer, not the Mac. Frankly I only start up the PC every week or so to test the build the latest version of my SDL-based game-in-progress, and once in awhile I download some shareware games and play around. But I can't use the PC for long because most of the software is so poorly designed. I'm a longtime geek, having owned and programmed computers continually for the past 24 years. As the old saying goes, "Those who love PCs and sausage should never look at either one under a microscope."


----------



## verlorenengel (Dec 25, 2002)

I just bought a digital video camera.


Using virtualdub on the pc is so poor in comparison to iMovie hehe.

Time to steal my sisters mac I think.


----------

